# What am I thinking...mini horse with founder.



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

If you've read my thread about gelding a stallion you know I recently got into mini horses. I do have some horse experience but have only had minis for a little over a month.
We have 2, the one who is being gelded Thursday and a mare. In the short time that I've had them they have totally won my heart over. As a horse crazy gal with a husband who doesn't care much for large horses the minis are a dream come true for me. 

Now onto the main reason for my post. I have a friend who knows someone who is trying to give a mini horse away. It is a mare who has foundered, they got her, put her out on pasture and never trimmed her hooves. Her hooves are now curled up, she is in pain and she needs someone to help her. Don't get me started on whoever has her....:grit:

I totally just want to go get her but I would like to have some idea of what I'm getting myself into. From what I've read there are degrees of this. I could go get her have her trimmed on a regular basis, keep of her on hay only and do okay. Or...I could get her and find she needs put down. That would be more humane then were she is now.

I'm torn because I have 4 young kids. I do have going for me that it's winter and I could probably find a place to keep her where they won't come in contact with her in case she does need put down. Well..I have to figure out a place to keep her, that's part of my problem. I guess I'm just thinking out loud really. I don't even have enough info for anyone to give me advice...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I think it's wonderful that you are willing to do this but honestly, as a Mom myself...I don't think it's necessary to hide a death like that from children of any age.
Obviously you know the situation with your own children best...just my own two cents.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

The only way to know if founder has progress too far is is x-ray as far as I know. Just getting a proper prognosis will be an expensive proposition. While it could be a combination of a moderate founder and poor(absent) hoof care that can be halted or reversed, there will be no way to know for sure without x-ray unless the bone is already protruding from the bottom of the hoof.

Probably doesn't help make your decision.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I didn't word that well. I wouldn't really hide her from them. I just didn't want them to spend hours petting her and getting attached to her.

Although I was just talking to my 11 year old about it and she does understand that we may just be bringing her here to end her suffering. At least someone could show her some love at the end of her life. Your right..hiding it is not the right thing.

I'm not going to put her into with the other 2 horses though. I think even if we keep her quarantining her for a while would be a good idea. She obviously isn't coming from a very good place!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

CheerfulMom4, why don't you ask your farrier to go over and have a look. You'll have a much better idea if the mare can be rehabbed, how much additional work it will take and how that translates into extra cost for you.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

wr, I am actually waiting for a call back from someone who raises miniatures. I heard that her brother was a farrier. The farrier I used when I had large horses doesn't want to work on mini's so I don't really have a farrier at the moment.
There is part of me that wants to take that route and part of me who just wants to get her out of there then see where it leads me.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Minis and ponies can recover from founder surprisingly well - that is IF YOU PREVENT THEM FROM RE-FOUNDERING. That is key!!

Find a qualified, well-established, and highly recommended farrier - not just someone who is doing it for a bit of cash as a side job. Ask your vet for recommendations, because he/she has probably worked with a good farrier on some founder cases in the past.


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

Look up Pete Ramey. He is amazing. Restricting the diet, plenty of exercise, and this can be a thing you don't ever have to worry about again.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I will look up Pete Ramey. 

Thank for the idea Malinda, I will definetly ask the vet. I'm having one of those, "why didn't I think of that" moments!


----------



## Witterbound (Sep 4, 2007)

I think you're heart is in the right place, but it's going to take a lot of your time and money to rescue this horse. The hooves are going to take a lot of rehab, and not every farrier will work on a mini, particularly one that might object. You've got vet bills. Then you've got your time to socialize it. Take care of your new minis for a year, see how much they cost and how much time it takes. Learn how to trim their hooves yourself, it's not that hard and it will save you a lot of money and make your minis more comforable over time. If you take on every rescue you'll see, you'll be unable to care for all of them someday and you'll be the problem, not the solution. If you just can't bear to see this mini in pain, help pay for a farrier to go take care of it's feet.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Witterbound said:


> I think you're heart is in the right place, but it's going to take a lot of your time and money to rescue this horse. The hooves are going to take a lot of rehab, and not every farrier will work on a mini, particularly one that might object. You've got vet bills. Then you've got your time to socialize it. Take care of your new minis for a year, see how much they cost and how much time it takes. Learn how to trim their hooves yourself, it's not that hard and it will save you a lot of money and make your minis more comforable over time. If you take on every rescue you'll see, you'll be unable to care for all of them someday and you'll be the problem, not the solution. If you just can't bear to see this mini in pain, help pay for a farrier to go take care of it's feet.


I think that not only is her heart in the right place, her head is too. She already knows pretty much what needs to be done and is prepared to have to put the horse down if needs be. As she says...it would be far kinder than what the horse has now.


----------



## Witterbound (Sep 4, 2007)

How much does it cost to have a horse put down?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Witterbound said:


> How much does it cost to have a horse put down?


Depends on your area of the country, the major cost in my area is digging the hole. A mini would be a small hole...


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Having taken in a Chronically foundered and neglected Icelandic in almost two years ago.
It does take work and money to get them sound but they can be made sound again. 
It can be a lot of work to keep them from re foundering but worth it when you see them feel better.
Their eyes get brighter, they love to run and play its a wonderful sight.

My Mare is on Orchard/local grass hay. She gets Triple Crown low starch for her vitamins.

I some times and in the winter only, let her blast around in the big 10 acre pasture for a couple of hours with her grazing muzzle on. She so loves doing that.
Other than that, she has to stay in while the others are out grazing.

Its best to talk to the Vet first. But with this mare, when she does have flair ups, I use B-L Solution or AspirEase&#8482; II ,to help keep it under control, until the flair up is gone. Don't use them at the same time.
I also use Durasole, on the bottom of her hoof and frog... found this really can help and the only product that works like it does.

And as others have said... a good knowledgeable farrier can make all the difference in the World.

You have a good heart taking this one on.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I had an older mare founder and founder badly - eating the same grass/alfalfa hay we fed her the whole three years we had her and no grain and no grass (in the winter last year). We did end up putting her down after both vet and farrier work. It was really hard, we loved her very much, but I'm very glad we had her for those three years. 

Her founder just kept getting worse until her feet were falling. I believe it was some major metabolic problem and that there was nothing anyone could have done. This is not the same thing as a young mini allowed too much rich food, but my point is that it was a good experience for us overall, in spite of the sadness and grief at the end. All of us, both men and animals will die. I am glad to have given her a good loving end to her life, she deserved it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

GrannyCarol said:


> I had an older mare founder and founder badly - eating the same grass/alfalfa hay we fed her the whole three years we had her and no grain and no grass (in the winter last year). We did end up putting her down after both vet and farrier work. It was really hard, we loved her very much, but I'm very glad we had her for those three years.
> 
> Her founder just kept getting worse until her feet were falling. I believe it was some major metabolic problem and that there was nothing anyone could have done. This is not the same thing as a young mini allowed too much rich food, but my point is that it was a good experience for us overall, in spite of the sadness and grief at the end. All of us, both men and animals will die. I am glad to have given her a good loving end to her life, she deserved it.


It could have been Cushing's Disease, GrannyCarol. Pretty common (in some degree) in older horses. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

malinda said:


> Minis and ponies can recover from founder surprisingly well - that is IF YOU PREVENT THEM FROM RE-FOUNDERING. That is key!!
> 
> Find a qualified, well-established, and highly recommended farrier - not just someone who is doing it for a bit of cash as a side job. Ask your vet for recommendations, because he/she has probably worked with a good farrier on some founder cases in the past.


This


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

Any updates on the mini?


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

Well..I got in touch with a farrier who was willing to help me out but I guess someone else has taken it. I just hope it's someone who is going to help it and not someone who just took it because it was free. :/


----------

